# Lactose Intolerance



## El Gringo (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't know how long this has been going on, but I just came to realize that I'm Lactose Intolerant. Every time I have something with dairy I get really bloated in the gastrointestinal area and then I let it rip ... :32 (6): . When I go a few days without dairy I also notice my face slims down as well. 

Doing some googling I've read that 70% of the world's population are lactose intolerant [apparently Canadians and Eastern Europeans don't give a shit if they are or not]


	

		
			
		

		
	
y 
I was never really a milk drinker, but whenever I drank casein shakes [probably contains the most lactase] I felt pregnant. I've been focusing on my gut health with probiotics recently so I've been paying more attention down below. I always thought lactose intolerance was something a few people had and were born with. I thought being intolerant meant spending hours on the toilet or feeling sick like food poisoned if ingested. not what I've learned. Most people end up developing it lactose intolerance later in life as they stop producing the lactase enzyme. 

I'm basically fart free after eliminating it, but sucks because dairy is in so many things. on packaged products I have to look for "vegan" or "lactose-free". 

It's almost impossible to avoid dairy in just one days of food without being conscious of it. 

So does everyone act like they're Canadian and not give a **** or do they hold everything in until they are alone and let em out?

BTW... if this map is true, I'd hate to be in a room with Jin after him drinking a half gallon of ultra-pasteurized milk


----------



## TODAY (Jul 22, 2019)

Man, I'm in the same shitty, flavorless boat.

The only solace I have is nutritional yeast and lots of roasted nuts.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 22, 2019)

A couple of years back I became lactose intolerant.  I was eating a lot for dairy at the time.  Lactase pills really do work.  Yeah they are a bit of a pain, but not having ice cream or pizza ever is unthinkable.

For what it is worth, after I took a dairy break and used the lactase pills when I did have dairy, it got better.  After a few months I was able to have dairy again as long as I didn't eat a bowl of cereal or something with a lot of milk in it.

Anyway, give the pills a try.


----------



## Mythos (Jul 22, 2019)

Megatron28 said:


> A couple of years back I became lactose intolerant.  I was eating a lot for dairy at the time.  Lactase pills really do work.  Yeah they are a bit of a pain, but not having ice cream or pizza ever is unthinkable.
> 
> For what it is worth, after I took a dairy break and used the lactase pills when I did have dairy, it got better.  After a few months I was able to have dairy again as long as I didn't eat a bowl of cereal or something with a lot of milk in it.
> 
> Anyway, give the pills a try.



Can't say for pizza but as far as ice cream goes, plant based actually tastes better IMO. Try cahsew ice cream.. Makes milk ice cream seem nasty if you ask me. 

For the OP, I should have known I'd be lactose intolerant after seeing and smelling what happened to my dad on pizza nights as a kid.. Took me till my early 30s but when I stopped eating dairy my digestion improved *significantly*. I also experienced that decrease in inflammation and puffiness people talk about. Never going back.


----------



## Viduus (Jul 22, 2019)

This is one time being Irish, English and Scottish helps. Sucks for getting casted in a movie role anymore but it’s great for drinking straight from the cows tit.


----------



## CJ (Jul 22, 2019)

I have a few lactose intolerants in my house. One refuses to take the pills(because she's lazy) and occasionally pays the price when she has too much ice cream or whatnot. The other drinks Lactaid milk, and her issues are cleared up.

I've found that there's a spectrum of reaction with dairy. Things like cream and milk will mess them up, while with some cheeses and yogurt they'll be fine. A very minimal research into this says that the bacteria in those foods feeds off the lactose, thus lowering its level significantly. 

Do some experiments!!!


----------



## j2048b (Jul 23, 2019)

heard A2 milk is good for people who are lactose intollerant...


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 24, 2019)

Fwiw, some people assume they are lactose intolerant when actually they have a dairy allergy....there is a difference.

Also, almond ice cream is just as delicious as regular ice cream...I think it's made by breyers. Cookies and cream = awesome


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2019)

Being gassy is the only way I can keep my wife off me.

Sometimes I just want to read a book in bed. 

Those nights I have a half gallon of milk after dinner.


----------



## DNW (Jul 24, 2019)

Jin said:


> Being gassy is the only way I can keep my wife off me.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to read a book in bed.
> 
> Those nights I have a half gallon of milk after dinner.



And how many times have you had gassy sex


----------



## Tiny (Jul 24, 2019)

Yea, developed it in my twenties, along with an almond allergy. Eaten enough of each for two lifetimes and body just said enough.

Coconut milk now. Love that ish


----------



## DNW (Jul 24, 2019)

Tiny said:


> Yea, developed it in my twenties, along with an almond allergy. Eaten enough of each for two lifetimes and body just said enough.
> 
> Coconut milk now. Love that ish



I use breast milk from a Cambodian immigrant.  I only drink the finest breast milks.


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Fwiw, some people assume they are lactose intolerant when actually they have a dairy allergy....there is a difference.
> 
> Also, almond ice cream is just as delicious as regular ice cream...I think it's made by breyers. Cookies and cream = awesome



1st part is very true. 
2nd part is you fooling yourself. "as delicious" my ass!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Rhino99 (Jul 24, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> 1st part is very true.
> 2nd part is you fooling yourself. "as delicious" my ass!!! :32 (18):




Lol. Bro I sh1t you not, go get some oreo and then come back and tell me

https://www.breyers.com/us/en/non-dairy-frozen-desserts.html


----------



## tinymk (Jul 26, 2019)

I have been lactose intolerant for as long as I can remember, you learn through trial and error what you can and cannot do...


----------

